# Is it not Friday??



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm?? What's Friday fun?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering that too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it's peeing and pooping where they shouldn't!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Or show me your coconut head  
This govt shut down thing has me off my game. That and Willows big boogie on her neck 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola will never have a coconut head..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Or show me your coconut head
> This govt shut down thing has me off my game. That and Willows big boogie on her neck
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Well I hope for you guys over there it doesn't go on for too long and cause too much disruption - especially to pay day!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

OK I DECLARE FRIDAY FUN A FREE FOR ALL.... ANYTHING GOES!!! One requirement though.. It has to have the ability to make Donna's night...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Baby Lola.. Cos you love her Donna...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

For donna's Friday night fun.....
Ralph says:
"Mmmm I wonder if I do a pole dance I can attract these sheeps a little bit closer so they are in chasing range"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh skinny boy Ralph.. Look at those legs!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ooh skinny boy Ralph.. Look at those legs!


I know - he is like a pole! Skin and bone. I was worried he was underweight when we had him scalped, but the vet assured me he was perfect, and it was always healthier to have a dog ever so slightly underweight than over weight.
He's been getting extra treats since....
i was gutted! His curl in his fur is beginning to show again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I think he looks lovely and athletic!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Well I think he looks lovely and athletic!


Thank you Ruth, he did remind me of the lovely Lola when he was first done, and she had had her short cut.
Check out pictures, and old thread of yours (nina & loo roll) has reappeared, it's been hacked I think???


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby Lola  
Super (not) stud Ralph


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Baby Lola
> Super (not) stud Ralph


Haha! Our Ralph has got a figure I would kill for at the moment!! 
His stud days were over before they even started :undwech:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are awesome!!!! BIG LOVE!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Only for you Donna would I humiliate myself this way After the stressful day I had I thought I would sit my fat bum on the pee couch (it's clean now by the way!) with my muppet Molly and have a beer It's kind of the opposite of Lily Tomlin in the big chair with a muppet:whoo:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Only for you Donna would I humiliate myself this way After the stressful day I had I thought I would sit my fat bum on the pee couch (it's clean now by the way!) with my muppet Molly and have a beer It's kind of the opposite of Lily Tomlin in the big chair with a muppet:whoo:


OMG!!! This is the best. maybe i should change the calendar cover!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> OMG!!! This is the best. maybe i should change the calendar cover!!!


Don't you dare I would have to go live in some far away country where no one knows me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Don't you dare I would have to go live in some far away country where no one knows me


Maybe I will make a "special" one just for you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Maybe I will make a "special" one just for you


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I will have to leave Canada


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> For donna's Friday night fun.....
> Ralph says:
> "Mmmm I wonder if I do a pole dance I can attract these sheeps a little bit closer so they are in chasing range"


Ralph is adorable. It is so funny to see their skinny little bodies under there.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to see the poo pics are working their Friday Night Magic, everyone has got a smile on their faces now 

Amazing how a poo puppy can even make a 17 year old grumpy guts appear sweet 

And Kiki has a special nose lick pic for you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kiki is so cute


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I think Lola looks like one of those French or Italian actresses...like Gina LOLlAbridgeda (spelling?).
Kiki is adorable as always, Ralph is cute as can be.
Renee, you are a STAR! I think that picture is too cute! Of course I love the Lily pic, too! Christine must be laughing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> I think Lola looks like one of those French or Italian actresses...like Gina LOLlAbridgeda (spelling?).
> Kiki is adorable as always, Ralph is cute as can be.
> Renee, you are a STAR! I think that picture is too cute! Of course I love the Lily pic, too! Christine must be laughing!


Not one of my finer moments but notice the beer bottle is closed ha! Just wanted to make Donna laugh! I would rather have been in the big chair than on the small clean pee couch Christine thinks we are all poo crazy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Only for you Donna would I humiliate myself this way After the stressful day I had I thought I would sit my fat bum on the pee couch (it's clean now by the way!) with my muppet Molly and have a beer It's kind of the opposite of Lily Tomlin in the big chair with a muppet:whoo:


Which one is which renee? You could of labelled the pics and made it easier for me!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Good to see the poo pics are working their Friday Night Magic, everyone has got a smile on their faces now
> 
> Amazing how a poo puppy can even make a 17 year old grumpy guts appear sweet
> 
> And Kiki has a special nose lick pic for you


This picture with your son is awesome. I love it.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

upsidedown lady to make you smile!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> upsidedown lady to make you smile!


AWESOME!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I am happy nearly dinner time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poppy in beautiful!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

My best puppy dog eyes....to get me out of trouble!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the big dark eyes on the light poos!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Love the big dark eyes on the light poos!


I always wonder what colour my next 'poo would be! (In a year or so!)I do love apricot and cream, but the muddy legs aren't great after wet walks!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The mud is still there in a chocolate poo! Believe me! I can see it better on Nina and I have to say I prefer being able to see it!


----------

